# Any first person or third person pc games which are non-violent?



## d3b (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello people. I know I'm asking an awkward question here, but really, is there any game which is non-violent? I tried Mirror's Edge, but that too has fightings. I'm not asking for child-games but "real life game" or "min game". A game where the player interacts with people, live his life and explore the world as we do. 

Its been some years now, I saw a prison-like game in the movie "kick ass", can't find the name of the game. Also I don't want online games.

Strategy games are not what I am asking for, but do name some good strategy games. I once played "Age Of Mythology", it was nice.

Mystery Case files games are good, but they are all the same, do also give me some name like MCF and other detective games.

*I have a laptop with Radeon HD6770m.*



Spoiler



I love Max Payne 1,2,3. But now a days I don't want any fighting.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmm...
1. Portal 1
2. Portal 2

I am pretty sure that you might have played those two games but still I named them. You gave me a challenging task to find such games. Also if you are open to Indie games then I gave give you a lot of names. 
Do you want stealth games in which you can complete entire games without killing anyone at all ??

As for Strategy games, they are again about making your empire and destroying others. I am pretty sure that you can bring down other's empire without killing their soldiers. Anyway here are few good ones
1. Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars (RTS)
2. Starcraft 2 WoL and HoS (RTS)
3. Civilization 5 (TBS)
4. World in Conflict (RTS)
5. Age of Empires 2 or 3
3.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2014)

Play Portal 1 and Portal 2.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2014)

Sims 3


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2014)

quake 3 trickjump and strafe maps


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2014)

As everyone suggested play portal series . If you want non - violent genre, then indie games are best . Gone home ( one of the best game of 2013) involve lot of exploring and is first person . Dear esther, rayman series , limbo( although it involve some brutual 2-d death),brother - a tale of two sons , sim series are few other game which is pretty good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

sims series


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2014)

Anorion said:


> quake 3 trickjump and strafe maps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

FIFA/NFS/PES/NBA

i also found a list 

*www.commonsensemedia.org/lists/nonviolent-video-games


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 29, 2014)

These are all the non-voilent games which are on the top of my mind right now:

A Virus Named Tom
Anno 2070 (This **** is so relaxing and peaceful, especially the soundtrack <3)
Brothers - A tale of TWO Sons (Does have a little combat but very little)
Joe Danger 2: The Movie
Bittrip Presents Runner 2
Guns of Icarus online (You can be the engineer or captain if you dont want combat)
Antichamber (this will fack your mind up)
Cities XL Platinum (shitty game once u have played anno 2070)
Dirt 3
Euro Truck Simulator
VVVVVVVVV
World of Goo
The Swapper
Super Hexagon
Portal 1/2


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2014)

If you like sports, you can try Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2014)

first person / third person non combat, just not non combat


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 29, 2014)

Portal series, QUBE, Inmomentum.

You could also try TF2 in low violence mode if you are ok with shooting people which turn into springs after you shoot em.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 29, 2014)

*Minecraft  *


----------



## RBX (Mar 30, 2014)

You can perhaps find many of those in indie section. Ether One is a new release, and from the looks of it is mostly exploration and puzzle solving.

And maybe you can try one which I was going to ask about - Goat Simulator.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2014)

any GTA. except missions which involves killing. 
you can call backup or cops to do your dirty job in gta 4 & EfLC. same to some extent in GTA SA.
GTA  SA is a lot more funny than any other gta (dialogs...).


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2014)

lol Goat Simulator is out? Thought it was just some people goofing off in a game jam. 
Lili is on the verge of releasing for steam.


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2014)

Goat Simulator.

Trailer is kind of Dead Island thing


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 30, 2014)

Also watch out for the upcoming game - "the witness'


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2014)

How about Plants vs Zombies Garden warfare ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2014)

Not for minors 



Spoiler



Hot coffee mod in GTA SA


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How about Plants vs Zombies Garden warfare ?


it has violence


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

epigenesis... it is a first person ball game, you have a gravity cannon that can give players a push, no direct killing


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

hey found another one.. it's called moonbase alpha > *www.nasa.gov/offices/education/programs/national/ltp/games/moonbasealpha/index.html
downloads on steam

its a multiplayer third person, upto six players on a server have to repair an asteroid struck moonbase before time runs out. you have to work in moon gravity with wrenches, beacons, blowtorches, rovers, but you can use only one thing at a time, and most of the work is real slow so there is plenty of time to chat.


----------



## quicky008 (May 7, 2014)

Check out Syberia 1 and 2-these are 2 of finest non-violent adventure games I've ever played.They focus primarily on exploration and puzzle solving-you should definitely give them a try!


----------



## Prashmith (May 14, 2014)

minecraft tends best with portal series no other games i bet are without scrubbles


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

Mortal Kombat Series.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Mortal Kombat Series.


OP asked for non-violent games!!


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

^ yeah I know, Still we need 1 guy to suggest the opposite. And now its me


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

play serious sam second encounter, go to settings, turn gore settings to flowers and candies, yes IIRC there is an option.


----------



## ariftwister (May 14, 2014)

Now that I have started thinking all the games I've played with the exception of sports and racing, there no single game without violence. 

What happened to game industry!?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Now that I have started thinking all the games I've played with the exception of sports and racing, there no single game without violence.
> 
> What happened to game industry!?



Nothing. They made what we wanted to.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

Play LittleBigPlanet on PS3


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 18, 2014)

Gone Home


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2014)

The Talos Principle


----------



## seamon (Nov 23, 2014)

Stanley Parable?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 25, 2014)

has anyone played Velvet Sundown? They should do it on the TDF play thingy.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh yes forgot about Velvet Sundown, yeah played that too.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 25, 2014)

There is a very old game... Myst or Riven, I can't recall... Its available at GOG. Its devoid of violence, its more about fiddling with switches and levers....

Otherwise, I can't recall myself of a decent latest game with no violence, that is a first person....


I think you can get GTA San Andreas, get a decent 100% game passed savegame, (with all territories being Grove street) from the internet, put it in the right folder...
This way the violence has happened before hand, and you won't see it again.

And then you can give CJ the life of a common honest American man.
Ignore the Rhyno Tank and Hydra near your Grove street home... They're not for you.
Just pick up a simple 4 door sedan from your garage/ Sweet's home and drive slow, follow the traffic signals well, like rest of the traffic.

If you get a wanted level, let the police arrest you by being in a car and slowing down. After all, you will only be slightly penalized, and weapons don't matter to the common citizen anyways, right?

For adventure, once in a while, you can go to visit San Fierro and try some parachute jumping, or try flying a plane legally (you already got a license) in the desert airstrip near Las Venturas. Boat Driving is also a good idea.
You can participate in legal vehicle races and horse race betting.

Also, proving yourself a good San Andreas Gentleman, you can give lift to some hard working ladies you can see around San Andreas.
Just don't stop in a lonely place, or you might lose some "money" from your account.

And you can do community service by acting as a Ambulance service. (Police service would be violent).


You can drown in ocean. You can ride cycles around the town... You can climb mountains.


See, San Andreas can be played with a very light hand, and you might not see violence.
I know all this might sound funny, but San Andreas is a good game to kill time...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2014)

GTA V its totally non violent.
You can also try SPORE


----------



## Anorion (Nov 27, 2014)

Vitrum


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 27, 2014)

"the vanishing of ethan carter" is the most amazingly beautiful first person non violent game and as well a fantastic mystery story,and no,before even you ask it i am gonna say although from the screenshots it may look that it maybe like a horror game,it's not,atleast not in a traditional sense.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 27, 2014)

^ True that. One of the best stories in a game after Gone Home.
OP can also try Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 27, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> ^ True that. One of the best stories in a game after Gone Home.
> OP can also try Sherlock Holmes Crimes and Punishments.


I never understood the story behind Gone Home. Maybe it's because this is the 1st game I played in this kind.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 27, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> I think you can get GTA San Andreas, get a decent 100% game passed savegame, (with all territories being Grove street) from the internet, put it in the right folder......
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



That would be the most boring way to play San Andreas.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Definitely play Portal series if you still haven't 


ariftwister said:


> That would be the most boring way to play San Andreas.


Nah I used to drive around SA doing literally nothing but enjoy the views & weather. Played many a hours like this. Fun times


----------



## toad_frog09 (Nov 28, 2014)

Then you'll certainly enjoy GTA5 first person on PC.

Cruising around the city, hiking, mountain biking, visiting strip club, picking up hookers, Axe murdering people. Everything you do in your day today life but instead in 1080p at 60 fps.

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> I never understood the story behind Gone Home. Maybe it's because this is the 1st game I played in this kind.



Then you have missed on one of the best pc game of 2013. I highly recommend you play it again.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 29, 2014)

toad_frog09 said:


> Then you have missed on one of the best pc game of 2013. I highly recommend you play it again.



Okay Will try it... 

PS: I didnt understand Stanley Parable also


----------

